# Summer herring season Lerwick 1984



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Trying to figure out from Lerwick port records what vessels were involved in the summer herring season 1984. The pursers are easy to find but the smaller boats are difficult (for me!) to know if whitefish or herring and wondered if anyone on here could help. I have Dayspring Fr306, Ocean Crest Fr217, Accord Fr262, Replenish Bf382, Uberous Fr50, Modulus Fr272, Radiant Way Fr234, Maureen June Pd363, Scottish Maid Bf317 and Spes Melior Pd397. These all shown as arrivals during the herring season but the harbour records don’t note whether on whitefish or herring. Finally if any of these were fishing herring would it be by trawling / pair trawling. Thanks John


----------



## porthendry (Jul 6, 2007)

Spes Melior was whitefish (Maureen June probably too, though it did go pelagic early in its career), could have been either seine net or pair probably former.

Radiant Way and Replenish were pursers and would have been at the herring.

Dayspring and Ocean Crest were a pair as were Uberous and Modulous, Scottish Maid was part of a pair, these were more than likely at the herring though they went to white fish.

Accord could have been at either as it had tanks and went to the pelagic early in its career too.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

johnvoe said:


> Trying to figure out from Lerwick port records what vessels were involved in the summer herring season 1984. The pursers are easy to find but the smaller boats are difficult (for me!) to know if whitefish or herring and wondered if anyone on here could help. I have Dayspring Fr306, Ocean Crest Fr217, Accord Fr262, Replenish Bf382, Uberous Fr50, Modulus Fr272, Radiant Way Fr234, Maureen June Pd363, Scottish Maid Bf317 and Spes Melior Pd397. These all shown as arrivals during the herring season but the harbour records don’t note whether on whitefish or herring. Finally if any of these were fishing herring would it be by trawling / pair trawling. Thanks John


As an aside, have you read Tommy Ralstons "My Captains"? a fabulous descriptive record of West Coast herring fishing.


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Porthendry and Nav, information much appreciated. I haven’t been on the site for a while so only found your messages this morning.
John


----------

